# Sand Hollow access from shore



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

After a very positive first experience with bass (See my Pelican post), I am hoping to sneak out of the extended family trip to St. George and get out to Sand Hollow. I will be fishing from shore and POSSIBLY having access to a tube but I am wondering what kind of access there is from shore or docks to get my wife into some fish and work on converting her too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty much all the good structure for shore on the southside is gone right now, water has come down quite a bit and no more flooded trees and not many bushes. lots of tall grass and what not but not very accessible from shore. I'd fish north from the red rocks.. cast and let that sucker fall. I'd use craw baits like the ones I pm'd ya about pelican. and perhaps carolina rig them, or a 7 inch robo worm on a 1/4 ounce shaky head. fish are deeper. if ya have a tube drop shot them on that north side. sand hollow is a great fishery. it'll be packed this weekend tho.


----------

